# frogspawn in a jam jar?



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

i found some frogspawn in our pond and are wondering if it would hatch and live in a jam jar for a while?

lso would it live in a house temperature of 25 degrees celcius? and how can you look after it


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol do you mean frog eggs? frogspawn is a type of coral unless its just a term that people in your country use. do not put them in a jar they breeth by means of gils just as a fish would and will suffocate when the oxygen in the water has been depleted. keep them in a cycled tank only just like fish they are sensitive to impurities in the water. just dont use any chemicals with them because they are very sensitive being amphibians fish medications can kill them. depends on the species of frog for what temperature water it can stand. what temp is it outside in the pond and can you convert to Ferenhiet.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer frog spawn lol

We have them in a goldfish bowl.

If we did a water change every 2 days, could they grow up and live?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

cossie said:


> yer frog spawn lol
> 
> We have them in a goldfish bowl.
> 
> If we did a water change every 2 days, could they grow up and live?


i still wouldn't do it like i said in a cycled tank.


----------

